# [SOLVED] Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??



## jezzer (Feb 9, 2007)

Ive recently installed an extra 4gb of ddr2 ram to make 5gb. It is all installed correctly and has been detected by my system bios but windows only detects 3??
I am currently running windows xp home
does anyoned have any ideas why this is happening


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

Windows XP 32-bit can detect only 3,25 GB or RAM memory no matter how much you can put in.
I am not sure but I think that 64-bit XP can see more than 3,25...


----------



## jezzer (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

Ive heard about this
i have vista availible but not the 64bit disc but apparently they can send me it
I have an intel core 2 duo E6300 will this support 64bit?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

If you want to install 64-bit version of XP Professional or Vista, you need to have 64-bit processor.
Your Core2Duo should be 64-bit, you can see it in your System Information.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

This page should help. http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/PAEdrv.mspx
its called PAE (Physical Address Extension). What it does is enable 32-bit XP to use 4gb of RAM. However the OS will only show 3.5gb, this is because the 500mb are used for hardware resources and is unusable by XP.


----------



## jezzer (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

Id like to be able to use all of my 5gb of ram lol,
ive downloaded the 64bit vista (legally) i will use my original key etc with my 32bit version. This is perfectly legal as you can ask for microsoft to send you a 64bit version but you must pay postage.

Can anyone tell me if my processor is compatible with 64 bit??


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

Yes, the E6300 is 64-bit compatible, just like all Core 2 Duo processors.

http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/specifications.htm


----------



## jezzer (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Xp Not detecting my 5gb of RAM but Bios is??*

Thanks much appreciated


----------

